# making the move



## eireannsand33 (Jan 21, 2013)

hi Everyone, 
My husband will be working in christchurch, we have two kids 1 aged 11 and our son is 2. I have been interested in cashmere area as school looks great also, but as we are researching it looks like you get alot more for your money the further out you go. any ideas on nice areas up to 30mins from christchurch that would be good for a young family. I haven't seen much info. If anyone has made the move or anyone living outside CC any info would be great :ranger:


----------

